# Staying in Canada for a year...



## cbennett (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I moved to Canada not so long ago on a temp work permit (valid 3 years).
My girl friend moved over here in January on a student visa and i followed shortly afterwards - it took me a while to get my TWP.

However her student visa is soon to expire but she wants to stay here... she has already graduated her college (it was a private college which didn't even allow her to work here)
She can tie her self to my visa if we have been living together for more then a year.... Back home we were not living together and we only moved in when I came to Canada....

In have been over this problem with my lawyer and we aren't having much luck it seems...

would any one know away she can stay here legally for a year, giving her enough time to tie her self to my visa....
Apparently changing her student visa to a visitor's visa wont suffice as she wont be here visiting... eg after a year we need to tie her to mine and then they may question her "visiting" as staying for person gain - which she is obviously...

The lawyer suggested her enrolling again at college/uni but it is ridiculously expensive for foreign students and most have already started...

We are both EU citizens.

thoughts/suggestions/questions are welcome!

Thanks


----------

